# cONTOUR CUTTER?



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a vinyl cutter..what is the difference between a regular cutter and a contour cutter? Is it worth the money? 

thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you are planing to do injet transfers then a contour cutter is a must, it cuts around the contour of the immage, if not then just a cutter will do


----------



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

I wasn't planning to do inkjets, just heat applied vinyl. Is 1mm cutting thickness good? i was looking at us cutter p-cut series or us cutter laser point 24

which do you recommend?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

They are the same unit other than color and the laser feature for contour cutting. If you do not have the need or plan to have the need for contour cutting, just go with the PCut.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If I were going to buy a inexpensive cutter the p cut or refine would be ok, however if you start doing signs which most people do because there is good money in it and you start doing long cuts you start to get into tracking issues.


----------



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

what is contour cutting?...thats my main question..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Coachpal look at my first post in this thread that explains it. it just cuts real close to the immage it does this by optical eye registration or as UScutters uses a manual laser registration.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would look into the GCC cutters too. I have one and they are awesome for the money. I suggest you check them out Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications. ....... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

plan b said:


> If I were going to buy a inexpensive cutter the p cut or refine would be ok, however if you start doing signs which most people do because there is good money in it and you start doing long cuts you start to get into tracking issues.


Roger I have the US Cutter Refine 721 and have made cuts of over 15' without a tracking issue. It's all in how you line up the vinyl.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I just said that to get your fur up David, I knew you would see this!!!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

lol...... Nah didn't get my fur up, just wanted to let people know that they track very well.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm new to the t-shirt industry and I don't have alot of knowledge about anything. With that said, I would wait and save up for the roland gx-24. With the automatic registration makes setting up your project much easier! The people here on this forum will help you with any and every problem that you have. The other machines may be the best on the market , for what they do, and could be what you are looking for.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The orginal question is what is contour cut? Then we got onto a lot of aspects of the cutters, thing is each brand of cutter has its strengths and there weaknes, just because one brand is popular doesn't make it the best, so the best thing to do is figure out what you want it to do, features you want or need and make sure you are getting the best cutter for your budget .


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I love it when my hero's( plan b and flowerboxx ) joust each other. lol ..... JB


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Contour cutting is cutting around a printed object/shape. I would recommend buying a name brand cutter (Gerber, Graphtec, Roland, Summa etc.) these would be some of my recommendation due to being able to get assistance from others and also being able to get consumables and other parts easier.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is a video on contour cutting: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t10209.html 

Here is a video on standard vinyl cutting: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t9893.html 

Hope this helps.


----------



## coachpall (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks...that helps alot


----------

